# Want to be embarrassed ?



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Watch this 17 yr old GIRL !!!


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

If it came down to a street fight, I reckon I could still take her.


----------



## RadMan23 (Dec 22, 2010)

She is hot stuff!


----------



## Simon01 (Feb 23, 2009)

Nice ass!!!

Great post mate!


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

OMG that is impresive


----------



## Simon01 (Feb 23, 2009)

andyhuggins said:


> OMG that is impresive


X2


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

This is her here:

http://www.totalprosports.com/2012/11/14/suzanne-svanevik-crossfit-bergen-norway-video/


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## Simon01 (Feb 23, 2009)

Im getting worn out just watching!


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

She's solid!!!


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

shes a weapon!

awaits mandatory "blatantly overtraining" post......


----------



## justin case (Jul 31, 2012)

wow, that is really impressive, gymnastics meets weight training....hope she keeps it up and dont go down the mc donalds route..lol


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

she looks like a fit young snooki :laugh:


----------



## RFC52 (Jan 4, 2011)

Good for her. Very Impressive strength for her weight.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Keep it clean !


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

She is awesome. I was quite a bit older than her when I started training but I can do some of the things in her vid. Id love to be able to do the muscle ups and overhead presses like her. What a machine!


----------



## justin case (Jul 31, 2012)

lol the girls seem to be better than the blokes at this crossfit training lark.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

i'm just so impressed with her capacity to work, great effort. Wish i could do half of what she does


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

i love the stuff like that, versatile, strong composed and powerful... perfect all round ability !

Good find @Milky


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

The only thing I can do better than her is Deadlift and Bench.

Fvck.


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

Wow.


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

Very impressive!

I think im in love too lol


----------



## justin case (Jul 31, 2012)

love to have her energy and endurance.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

justin case said:


> love to have her energy and endurance.


One of my goals in the new yr is too dramatically improve fitness levels.


----------



## Lukeg (Mar 6, 2011)

That certainly is impressive! I came even do wide grip pull ups LOL


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

seriously impressed. Gorgeous physique!


----------



## Andrewgenic (Jul 5, 2010)

Amazing! The whole package


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Job done. Suitably mortified and putting on my pants and running down the gym right now to wait for it to open tomorra morning at 8!! :laugh:

note to oneself: must work harder...much...much...harder..


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

nice, id love a place like that to play around in!


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

seen her before but she's a total monster! really good looking girl too! not something you see often is it


----------



## Diegouru (Oct 31, 2010)

Very impressive!


----------



## broch316 (Dec 24, 2011)

awesome job


----------



## ciggy (May 12, 2010)

Awesome!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

very proud that shes Norwegian women here are crossfit nuts now.


----------



## Lou Lou (Aug 27, 2012)

Go girl!!! I'd love to train like that...where can you do that in kent??


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

all them squats help build that a$$... great video! shes awesome


----------



## Iluv2b_Free (Jun 18, 2011)

ill be back when shes 18


----------



## anthony900220 (Dec 30, 2012)

Trains for years and can't even do a 65kg clean jerk :thumbdown: next


----------



## YoungEn (Feb 25, 2013)

damn she's the same age as me lol


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

She's an animal


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

probably the most impressive weight/fitness/muscle building etc videos iv seen


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Stamina is impressive, is be puffed out after tWo exercises


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Impressive and shes lovely


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Looks like team gb's zoe smith a bit. Its not her though is it?


----------



## Proteen Paul (Apr 6, 2012)

Milky said:


> Watch this 17 yr old GIRL !!!
> 
> ....yeah but have u seen her chuck a tennis ball?
> 
> ...


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Wow, love it


----------



## J H (May 13, 2012)

Very impressive!


----------



## Kane T (May 18, 2012)

Girlfriend material right there.


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Milky said:


> Keep it clean !


Glad I scrolled to the bottom of p1 before commenting :laugh:


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

^^ That's pretty damn impressive as well tbh


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Goosh said:


> ^^ That's pretty damn impressive as well tbh


Is that "normal " technique ?


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

Milky said:


> Is that "normal " technique ?


Nah, I've seen a few people do this and lad I train with says it's a powerlifting technique apparently. Scares the **** out of me since I have a dodgy back as it is tbh.


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

****ing amazing girl, she single? Ha


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

jayDP said:


> ****ing amazing girl, she single? Ha


Which one ?

The 17 yr old or the 13 yr old ?


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

Milky said:


> Which one ?
> 
> The 17 yr old or the 13 yr old ?


Shiiiit, didn't see the 13 year old haha

17 yr old is amazing


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Milky said:


> Is that "normal " technique ?


no mate thats a russian gymnast style of powerlifting .

the arch is fine just that its used to a greater effect by this girl`s flexibility .


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Goosh said:


> ^^ That's pretty damn impressive as well tbh


It is very impressive but they have the camera so you cant even see if she has her bum lifted off the bench and the bar barely has to move much as her chest is so far up


----------



## scott.taylor (Jun 18, 2012)

I'd totally marry her, awesome lifts/skills and really gorgeous too (bum included) lol.

I would defo like to have a wild session with her !


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

scott.taylor said:


> I'd totally marry her, awesome lifts/skills and really gorgeous too (bum included) lol.
> 
> I would defo like to have a wild session with her !


the girl cannot even lift without some cnut eyeing her up .


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

ewen said:


> the girl cannot even lift without some cnut eyeing her up .


I know mate, it's a tragedy! Pmsl

Now who's gay


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Hotdog147 said:


> I know mate, it's a tragedy! Pmsl
> 
> Now who's gay


i like women of legal age


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

ewen said:


> i like women of legal age


nobody likes a gloat


----------



## Aggression (Apr 13, 2009)

Milky said:


> Keep it clean !


Yup, she's only a kid. Give it 10yrs though.

Very impressive. Loved the rope climb.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

ewen said:


> i like women of legal age


She's 17 mate!


----------



## Aggression (Apr 13, 2009)

YoungEn said:


> damn she's the same age as me lol


She would absolutely destroy you haha :surrender:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Hotdog147 said:


> She's 17 mate!


18 and no less for me , i know 16 is legal but still i like females with the body of a female not a kid .


----------



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

ewen said:


> 18 and no less for me , i know 16 is legal but still i like females with the body of a female not a kid .


spoil sport :lol:


----------

